# SkiStef picking out new boots



## Nick (Nov 19, 2011)

Choices, choices!


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> Choices, choices!



What about your coat?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like your at Suburban.


----------



## Nick (Nov 19, 2011)

Yup


----------



## marcski (Nov 19, 2011)

Does she ski in those jeggings too?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like your at Suburban.





Nick said:


> Yup



almost went there today but didn't.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 19, 2011)

I like the Storms!


----------



## ski stef (Nov 19, 2011)

marcski said:


> Does she ski in those jeggings too?



Well my skiing jeggings are black ;-)


----------



## ski stef (Nov 19, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I like the Storms!



I liked the storms too but went with Lange.  Overall the comfort level and fit was much better for my footsies.


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 23, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> I liked the storms too but went with Lange.  Overall the comfort level and fit was much better for my footsies.



Working on your gear this morning!!!


----------



## ski stef (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome!! Im just leaving VT, roads are pretty bad up here!


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 23, 2011)

did u try Full Tilts?


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice! I need new boots this year as well. I'm interested in the RX130.


----------



## ski stef (Nov 23, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> did u try Full Tilts?



No I didn't but I am here now checking them out they look pretty intense


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 23, 2011)

Can you find out why they call Pete skidmarks?


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 23, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> No I didn't but I am here now checking them out they look pretty intense



I just bought a pair,. and their light weight is very impressive.  They also perform quite well.  And comfy!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Can you find out why they call Pete skidmarks?



From what I understand the reason isn't fit for public discussion...


----------



## gymnast46 (Nov 23, 2011)

Enjoy your new skis in Colorado!


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 23, 2011)

*Why the Skidmarks*



bvibert said:


> From what I understand the reason isn't fit for public discussion...



As a Telemark Skier I tend not to fully carve my turns thus the Skidmarks.


----------



## ski stef (Nov 23, 2011)

gymnast46 said:


> Enjoy your new skis in Colorado!



:beer:   giddyup


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 23, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> As a Telemark Skier I tend not to fully carve my turns thus the Skidmarks.



Anyone else see any humor in the fact that "skidmarks" is asked about his name and answers it with a picture taken in a glade named "The Dumps"?


----------



## Nick (Nov 24, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Anyone else see any humor in the fact that "skidmarks" is asked about his name and answers it with a picture taken in a glade named "The Dumps"?



That is pretty funny!


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 24, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Anyone else see any humor in the fact that "skidmarks" is asked about his name and answers it with a picture taken in a glade named "The Dumps"?



That sign actually reads as "The Bumps." It's a part of the Thunderbolt Trail. Those signs were put up by the Thunderbolt Ski Runners.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 27, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Anyone else see any humor in the fact that "skidmarks" is asked about his name and answers it with a picture taken in a glade named "The Dumps"?



That delivers!


----------

